# Free ride for advice



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I finally took the boat out to the nipple Saturday. I've been gradually venturing further and further out to make sure my boat was sound since it's a 95 model. It's done well and I decided to go for it. 



Boat ran great but the fishing was terrible. I've been researching and learning all I can for months. Most of what I've learned was about baits and trolling techniques. I got the outriggers, all the recommended lures, trolling speeds and thought I was set and just had to get to the spot.. WRONG.. Man, I got out there and instantly realized I don't know jack.. I go to these places people have recommended like Yellow Gravel, Nipple, and so on, I put all my expensive ass lures on these insanely overpriced outriggers and troll over the spots then nothing... so now what? Do I troll in circles all day around the spot or what.. And let's not forget that I'm not a rich man so it took a lot for me to dump all this cash into my fishing gear to get no fish.. 



I came back Saturday a little discouraged and just about threw my new reels against the boat.. I'm calm now and think I need to take someone more experienced with me next time... 



As soon as the weather looks good I'd like to make another trip. I'll cover all fuel, bait, beer, food, ect. My boat is 21' Cape Horn, not new but in good shape. If any experienced fishermen would like to take a trip with me please let me know. I have all the lures that have been recommended plus some that just looked like they might work.. I would like to target Mahi and wahoo ect. All I need is someone to show me the ropes.. I live in Daphne and usually launch out of Orange Beach.





Any takers? 

Thanks.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

head to the nipple, from there plot a course to the elbow....put your spread out and follow it.look for color changes, weeds, debris, anything out of the ordinary and troll around it....stop and toss a spinning rod with a ballyhoo around it. bluewater fishing isn't like bottom fishing, you aren't gonna pull up and drop baits and catch an assortment of fish, you have to search for them because they move around. anymore questions feel free to PM me


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm sure you'll get some takers and make some new friends at the same time as well as start catching fish...don't be to discouraged...it'll happen...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't get discouarged, some days the fish JUST DON'T BITE. 

One thing though. When you are trolling troll along a ridge. Watch the bottom machine for peaks. You may not catch a fish that day but may gain 20 new fishing spots which may pay off the next time. 

I would take 20 new spots over one fish anyways. 

Understand about being disappointed though. We all have had it happen to us.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

yup, it happens...but the WORST day of fishing still beats work!!!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, the highlight of the day was running across a tied line that had tons of seaweed and trash. Troll for about 5 miles with nothing. I thought I was on the right track because I saw a couple huge ass charter boats trolling the same line but after a couple hours I headed to the dock. 



Thanks for the advice and I'll be in touch...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

FREE BEER! :letsdrinkI'm your man then sir. Seriously though,like Josh said when you see a weedline or other flotsom,troll by it then if nothing hits turn around and toss some bait out into it. May take a little bit of time but something usually shows up on the surface or within sight to determine if life exists on it. I'm probably headed to Orange bch. either over the weekend or next week to get my Al. license and if ya fish weekends i'll take a ride and pass along any knowledge that might help get ya in the right direction. Oh yea,I like big wahoo!


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Jarhead,

Like the others have said, dont get discouraged. the trolling game is very hit or miss. There is alot of water out there and you can be in the wrong spot by a mile or 100 miles. IF you are in bad water all the fancy lures in the world will not help you.

The only thing I can add is dont be afraid to make a move. With your boat you could easily pick up the lures and run 20 miles looking for bait weeds or clean water. In the end you need to be fishing where the fish are. After a while you will develop a hunch as to where the water or fish might be but even the best out there pull all day with no results. 

I think your offer to take someone from here is a good idea. Alternatively, see if you can ride with them.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

It will take some time. However, if you move to shorter plugs and add ballyhoo in behind them That always seems to help.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

just go troll that all you have to do. you put a lure out there they will bite it. i dont care what anybody says this lure works better than that one. Its b/c they pull that lure more than they do the other one. You put in the time they will come. Just keep your speed around 6-7 knots this speed has always worked good for me.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Jarhead- I really don't have much to add but if you want some company sometime I would be glad to tag along. I will also pay my fair share and I promise not to ask to come in early!(I won't bring a cell phone either!) PM me anytime. JOE


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jarhead,

I have a similar boat (1997 21' cape). I have fished this area 20+ years and had my boat 8 years nowand have come to the conclusion that trolling is just not that fun for me. Like others have said, it is hit and miss and for me it is more often miss. Some guys love it some don't. I wouldn't get upset about it though, either keep at it or giveit up but it not worth getting mad about.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the posts fellas. I also appreciate the advice but I think seeing someone who knows what they're doing is the only thing that's going to straighten this out. Watching that gas gage drop after dumping 400 bucks in the tank and having no idea if you're wasting time and money or not is tuff. 



I'm pulling Islander Ballyhoo Combos, green/yellow and blue/white. Cedar plugs and stretch 25's. I run between 5-7 kts but the stretches are supposed to be ran at 2,,, right? so I took those off and put the cedar plugs in their place to get back up to 5-7. I'm not using a teaser but think I'm going to pick up a daisy chain before the next trip Either way, I think water clarity and the fishing spots I'm choosing are the problem. I've had a lot of good advice about baits and I think I'm following the advice pretty closely. After a few hours of trolling we ended up in 650 ft of water. My buddy mentioned that we may be in too deep of water.. He has less experience than me but we were both just trying to figure this out, is this the case? We were trying to "zig zag" across the drop offs.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

You see the posts on here from people who had a great day and get the feeling we're out there slaying them every trip. Rarely happens that way.

I went out the same day you got skunked. The Roff's said that the blue water was way SE of Nipple, too far for us. We sawareas on it that showed mild promise about 1/2 way b/wNipple and Elbow so that is where we set up. btw, nws said 2' 0r less and we get slapped w/ 3-4 all day. Anyway we trolled for 5hrs and quit w/out so much as a knockdown. Get home and read where everyone on the PFF went straight to the Nipple and caught sailfish, whites and mahi. We trolled w/ several sportfishers and got tan and drunk, zero fish. 

Your spread sounds good, just time and luck. Look for weeds and stay w/in site of the weed line and you'll get hooked up soon enough.


----------



## Deep Jiggin (Apr 14, 2008)

If gas is an issue you are in the wrong fishing game, find you a nice hole and park on it, we have trolled all day and spent thousands on gas for tounaments to come up empty so dont fell like the lone duck. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

> *bonita dan (9/9/2008)*FREE BEER! :letsdrinkI'm your man then sir. Seriously though,like Josh said when you see a weedline or other flotsom,troll by it then if nothing hits turn around and toss some bait out into it. May take a little bit of time but something usually shows up on the surface or within sight to determine if life exists on it. I'm probably headed to Orange bch. either over the weekend or next week to get my Al. license and if ya fish weekends i'll take a ride and pass along any knowledge that might help get ya in the right direction. Oh yea,I like big wahoo!


Don't get discouraged! I've fished with a few of these guys and their advice is right on. Watch Dan, he does love his beer!! okeBut for sure, he does know how to bring in a fish or two...hopefully next time, you'll be complaining about how many fish you're having to clean! 

10-4 on not wanting to come in early or taking your cell phone either!! </HTMLFRMT>


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd love to be complaining about how many fish I had to clean. Dan, PM me when you get a chance and let's try to set something up. Also, I'm more than willing to share expenses on someone else's boat if anyone need an extra hand and doesn't mind teaching. I can make time during the week if given a day or two notice. I just really want to figure out this top water stuff but each time I've gone with someone else, about 30 minutes into trolling they get board and start snapper fishing. If it takes all day and night I'll stick with it until I get what I'm going for. 



Thanks


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jarhead (9/10/2008)*After a few hours of trolling we ended up in 650 ft of water. My buddy mentioned that we may be in too deep of water.. He has less experience than me but we were both just trying to figure this out,






Don't ever listen to that guy again, lol. 



I can't remember the last time we had a completely skunked day, but it does happen. On the whole, bluewater fishing this summer has been luckluster. Lack of blue water within 100 miles makes for some tough fishing. Spend a few extra bucks and either buy a Roff's report or subscribe to Hilton's offshore, my personal favorite. If not, you are just fishing BLIND. Just cuz you hear from a buddy that "oh the elbow was on fire yesterday; there was a great weedline loaded with bait," doesnt mean that it'll be hot the next day. That same weed line might be 50 miles away.



I don't know what kind of range you have in your boat but if I were you, I would try swordfishing on your next trip. Head out around 2 in the afternoon and kinda putt out, conserving fuel. Drag lines around sunset and then the fun starts. Myself or tunapopper on the forum would be happy to accompany you.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (9/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Jarhead (9/10/2008)*After a few hours of trolling we ended up in 650 ft of water. My buddy mentioned that we may be in too deep of water.. He has less experience than me but we were both just trying to figure this out,
> ...




Thanks man, I may take you up on that if I have another trip like the last one. To make things worse, I saw a report from a guy I saw out there that day and he put two Wahoo in the boat and I think he said he hooked a ******. I was fishing about a half a mile away from him and passed him trolling that weed line I was talking about.. There's my luck.. LOL..


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey man,

Been there done that. What kind of graph are you using. My odds went way up when I started trolling near some of the contour lines. This year has been real hit or miss. Watch teh water and check these reports. I use ripcharts.com to keep an eye on the blue water for trolling. It will save you the money in gas that it costs to sign up on your first trip. I run a 23 Pro-Line and have been very fortunate. If you are heading to the nipple, keep your radio open and see if anyone is going out also. It is a bunch easier to have two boats looking for floating stuff or rip currents than one. As far as the bottom, get to know your machine (bottomfinder) in some shallow water and understand exactly what is below you. You will eventually be able to identify certain fish by the pattern of the mark. Keep your head up and e-mail me if you ever need an estra person. I have some pretty good equipment as it sounds like you do. 

See ya out there "Chasin Tales"


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Trolling has been hit and miss all summer for me as well. Two trips we caught nothing. On three trips we caught only one fish each time, but they were worth talking about. 30 pound plus Dolphin, 42 pound wahoo, and 30 pound Kingfish. The other trips we caught 3-4 fish trolling. Closer to shore we usually catch more fish, but not the ones we want to brag about. When we are out around the edge 1-2 is all we have caught this summer usually dragging lures 4-5 hours. Only advise I can give is to get out early. We seem to do well 7A.M -9:30A.M. Hang in there and remember you still haveseveral good weeks left!


----------

